# διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα = crossed the Rubicon / crossed a Rubicon



## nickel (Nov 9, 2017)

Η Ελλάδα «διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα» της κρίσης και είναι σε νέα εποχή, υπογράμμισε ο πρωθυπουργός Αλέξης Τσίπρας κατά την εναρκτήρια ομιλία του, στην Ευρω-Αραβική Διάσκεψη που διεξάγεται στην Αθήνα.
http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...-rouvikona-tis-krisis-kai-einai-se-nea-epohi/

Σας ικανοποιεί αυτή η χρήση της έκφρασης; Ή μήπως έκαναν οι ρουβίκωνες κατάληψη και στη σκέψη του πρωθυπουργού;

Ο Ρουβίκων(ας) ήταν ποταμός της ΒΑ Ιταλίας, πιθανότατα ο σημερινός Rubicone, που βρίσκεται λίγο πιο πάνω από τον Άγιο Μαρίνο και το Ρίμινι. Στα χρόνια της Ρωμαϊκής Δημοκρατίας ήταν στα σύνορα μεταξύ της Εντεύθεν των Άλπεων Γαλατίας (δηλαδή της βόρειας Ιταλίας, τότε υπό τη διοίκηση του Ιουλίου Καίσαρα) και της Ιταλίας (από τα Απένινα και κάτω). Κάποια στιγμή (για την ακρίβεια, το 49 π.Χ.) ο Καίσαρ αποφάσισε να διαβεί τα σύνορα με τα στρατεύματά του παραβαίνοντας σχετικό απαγορευτικό νόμο — ενέργεια που ισοδυναμούσε με την κήρυξη πολέμου εναντίον της Συγκλήτου. Επακολούθησε ο τριετής εμφύλιος πόλεμος και η επικράτηση του Καίσαρα. Τότε που πήρε την απόφαση και «διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα», είπε και τη γνωστή φράση «ο κύβος ερρίφθη». Και τις δύο εκφράσεις τις χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα για να δηλώσουμε τη *λήψη αμετάκλητης απόφασης για μια ενέργεια αποφασιστικής σημασίας*.

Η φράση "διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα" αναφέρεται σε ανθρώπους που εν γνώσει τους λαμβάνουν μια ριψοκίνδυνη απόφαση χωρίς επιστροφή.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ρουβίκωνας

The phrase "crossing the Rubicon" has survived to refer to any individual or group committing itself irrevocably to a risky or revolutionary course of action, similar to the modern phrase "passing the point of no return."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubicon

Στο ODE:

Rubicon: A stream in north-eastern Italy which marked the ancient boundary between Italy and Cisalpine Gaul. Julius Caesar led his army across it into Italy in 49 BC, breaking the law forbidding a general to lead an army out of his province, and so committing himself to war against the Senate and Pompey. The ensuing civil war resulted in victory for Caesar after three years.
[as a noun] a point of no return
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/rubicon (με πολλά παραδείγματα)

Το 2014 ο Γ. Παπανδρέου είχε πει:
H Ελλάδα και η Ευρώπη πέρασαν τον κάβο της κρίσης
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=586059

Πιο πρόσφατα η Φ. Γεννηματά δήλωνε:
Η χώρα δεν μπορεί να περάσει τον κάβο της κρίσης με αυτή την κυβέρνηση
http://www.ert.gr/eidiseis/ellada/f...si-ton-kavo-tis-krisis-me-afti-tin-kivernisi/

Μήπως αυτές οι διατυπώσεις (με το «περνάω τον κάβο») είναι πιο ακριβείς, ως προς τη γλωσσική διάσταση τουλάχιστον;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2017)

Μια αρχαιογνωστική διευκρίνιση: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, "ο κύβος ερρίφθη" είναι μεταγενέστερη μετάφραση του alea jacta est, που με τη σειρά του (αν το θυμάμαι σωστά)* μεταφράζει, λέει ο Πλούταρχος, ένα ημιστίχιο του Μενάνδρου: _ανερρίφθω κύβος_.

* Σωστά θυμάμαι: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alea_iacta_est
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ο_κύβος_ερρίφθη


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2017)

Εδώ θα βρείτε την πολιτικοποιημένη εκδοχή του νήματος:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?17881

Για να μη χρειάζεται να κάνω τον ζογκλέρ, σας παρακαλώ να βάζετε τα πιο έντονα πολιτικά σας σχόλια στην ενότητα των πολιτικών συζητήσεων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Μια αρχαιογνωστική διευκρίνιση: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, "ο κύβος ερρίφθη" είναι μεταγενέστερη μετάφραση του alea jacta est, που με τη σειρά του (αν το θυμάμαι σωστά)* μεταφράζει, λέει ο Πλούταρχος, ένα ημιστίχιο του Μενάνδρου: _ανερρίφθω κύβος_.
> 
> * Σωστά θυμάμαι: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alea_iacta_est
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ο_κύβος_ερρίφθη



Καλά τα θυμάσαι. Δεν ήθελα να επεκταθώ σ' αυτό γιατί σκέφτηκα να ψάξω πρώτα πότε μπήκε το πιο σύγχρονο «ερρίφθη ο κύβος» στη θέση του ξεπερασμένου και ακατανόητου «ανερρίφθω» που παρέδιδε η γραμματεία. Δυστυχώς, τα πιο παλιά ευρήματα τα ψάρεψα στα γαλλοελληνικά λεξικά (δεν έψαξα σε εφημερίδες).

1849: Στο γαλλοελληνικό του Georges Ozaneaux
Le sort en est jeté, ανερρίφθη _ou _ερρίφθη κύβος; πας ερρίφθη κύβος.

1860: Στο γαλλοελληνικό του Κωνσταντίνου Βαρβάτη
Le sort en est jeté, πας ανερρίφθη κύβος ή ο κύβος ερρίφθη, τουτέστιν η απόφασις εγένετο, το πράγμα τετέλεσται.

Από προστακτική έγινε αόριστος, έφυγε και το άχρηστο ανά. Αλλά θα είναι λάθος να γράψει κανείς «ερίφθη ο κύβος». Το λόγιο _ερρίφθη_ κρατάει τα δύο -ρ-, αντίθετα από τα _έριξα_ της δημοτικής.


----------

